
Google pours the concrete for its exhibit in the LVCC parking lot at ces2020 - jweir
https://mobile.twitter.com/rh_brown/status/1214574902604288000
======
jweir
Google’s sustainability pledge appears not to apply to trade shows.

[https://sustainability.google/](https://sustainability.google/)

~~~
thrwaway69
or the size of their websites. :(

~~~
goldenkey
or the size/bandwidth requirements of their apps :(

